# How to choose fletching length?



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

How do most of you choose what fletching length to use?
I am primarily talking about Field, Fita, and 900 rounds.

Do you go by arrow length, weight, diameter, trial and error...how do you choose?


Thank you!


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

If you've got to "choose" from options, 1) buy a set of each of the ones you want to try, 2) fletch 4 shafts with each version, 3) shoot them, 4) decide what groups best, 5) strip off the others, 6) then refletch them with FF187s (see step 4 above)...

Seriously though, don't overthink this thing too much. I shoot all of my arrows except super stiff indoor fattys with FF187. As long as your bow is tuned (and you're not a finger shooter), you don't need anything more than that, and you'll appreciate the "less than" aspect next time you get caught in the wind...


----------



## SEC (Jul 13, 2007)

HaHA...gotta love your reply psargeant. So, do you like FF187's ? I currently shoot FF 225's. I was thinking of trying the 187's...but I shoot a 31" arrow and didn't know if the little drop in length would cause a problem or not.

Thanks for the info and.....I am still smiling at your reply!


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

I kinda have to agree with Sarge here except I use 1.75 X-vanes. Feathers for the indoors shafts though. I shot FF187s and liked them. I just needed fletchings and didn't really want to place an order with LAS for $9.49 + $7.95 shipping for 39 vanes.

Got 100pk of x-vanes for $12 at my local shop.:becky:


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

Can get a 100 pack of Flex fletch with free shipping for $16 from indoor/outdoor archery...

I use LAS for about everything but FF187s...

The x-vanes are good ones too, they are just heavier and not as durable...


----------



## psargeant (Aug 1, 2004)

SEC said:


> HaHA...gotta love your reply psargeant. So, do you like FF187's ? I currently shoot FF 225's. I was thinking of trying the 187's...but I shoot a 31" arrow and didn't know if the little drop in length would cause a problem or not.
> 
> Thanks for the info and.....I am still smiling at your reply!


Glad you liked it...but seriously, I don't have a lot of experience with long arrows (i'm a 28.5" draw length), but I've shot FF187s on arrows up to CT hippos in diameter with excellent results. I wouldn't think it would make a lick of difference on a well tuned bow...


----------



## x-hunta (Mar 10, 2010)

I use the AAE 1.6 Plastifletch vanes, They just seem to be easier to fletch than the FF187s and work the same for me.


----------

